# Where can I buy Provent-A-Mite?



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can buy this within the UK? I know Jungle Phase in Essex stock it, but when I went on the website it had some strange messages on there saying it had been hacked?? :s Anyone know anything about that? Would I be able to ring them up and order it that way?

I've found Provent A Mite on Ebay from American sellers, but I'd prefer a UK sale because I'd like it sooner rather than later.

All help appreciated : victory:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

If you cant get hold of any Ardap works in the same way


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard of Ardap, although does it has the same preventative measures that P-A-M does? I liked the fact that Provent-A-Mite can be used to stop mites coming back in the future, too.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

indeed it does, works for up to 6 weeks i believe


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

So it's pretty much the same thing? Is it safe to use?

Edit: also, is this the right stuff? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ARDAP-PEST-CONTROL-INSECTICIDE-ANTI-MITE-BIRD-CAGE_W0QQitemZ120379921904QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Birds?hash=item120379921904&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------

